# 2014 3rd Gen. Tundra



## mercer_me

It doesn't sound like the 3rd gen. Tundras will be as good as the 2nd gen. Tundras when it come to plowing:

http://www.newgencars.com/2014-toyota-tundra/

http://www.tundraheadquarters.com/blog/2014-tundra-what-to-expect/

1). More aerodynamics and reduction in ride height. This is an effective way of improving the fuel economy. The 2014 Tundra will have a lower ride height and the underside will be flattened. The main challenge Toyota will have to overcome when doing this is how to do this without causing ground clearance.

2). New dash. We are certain about this already. The over-sized knobs may come back, but new gauges, better quality materials, and a modified layout will definitely come along with it.

3). Electric steering. Hydraulic steering pumps are less efficient than electric motors. GM and Ford will replace their electric motors with more efficient hydraulic steering pumps in their full-size trucks soon. This is will soon be the norm and we do not think Toyota will like to be left out.

2014 Toyota Tundra Engine
Other than the changes in styling and other consumer-driven changes expected, we have also heard some rumors about the powertrain. We have heard that the 2014 Toyota Tundra will have a direct injection engine among its powertrain. We do not know at this point if it will be the same direct injection V6 engine used by the 2014 Tacoma or direct injection 4.6L & 5.7L. The direct gasoline injection will further help the fuel economy - it's estimated that it can improve gas mileage from 5-10%, depending on the engine. We know that a hybrid Tundra is coming soon, we also know that Toyota will soon replace its 4.0L V6 with a smaller and more efficient V6 engine in the Tundra and Tacoma, but we do not know how soon this will all happen. We will soon have all the answers, we should just wait for Toyota Tundra 2014.


----------



## jasonv

mercer_me;1513464 said:


> It doesn't sound like the 3rd gen. Tundras will be as good as the 2nd gen. Tundras when it come to plowing:
> 
> http://www.newgencars.com/2014-toyota-tundra/
> 
> http://www.tundraheadquarters.com/blog/2014-tundra-what-to-expect/
> 
> 1). More aerodynamics and reduction in ride height. This is an effective way of improving the fuel economy. The 2014 Tundra will have a lower ride height and the underside will be flattened. The main challenge Toyota will have to overcome when doing this is how to do this without causing ground clearance.
> 
> 2). New dash. We are certain about this already. The over-sized knobs may come back, but new gauges, better quality materials, and a modified layout will definitely come along with it.
> 
> 3). Electric steering. Hydraulic steering pumps are less efficient than electric motors. GM and Ford will replace their electric motors with more efficient hydraulic steering pumps in their full-size trucks soon. This is will soon be the norm and we do not think Toyota will like to be left out.
> 
> 2014 Toyota Tundra Engine
> Other than the changes in styling and other consumer-driven changes expected, we have also heard some rumors about the powertrain. We have heard that the 2014 Toyota Tundra will have a direct injection engine among its powertrain. We do not know at this point if it will be the same direct injection V6 engine used by the 2014 Tacoma or direct injection 4.6L & 5.7L. The direct gasoline injection will further help the fuel economy - it's estimated that it can improve gas mileage from 5-10%, depending on the engine. We know that a hybrid Tundra is coming soon, we also know that Toyota will soon replace its 4.0L V6 with a smaller and more efficient V6 engine in the Tundra and Tacoma, but we do not know how soon this will all happen. We will soon have all the answers, we should just wait for Toyota Tundra 2014.


I'm not sure what the connection between those articles (and especially the points you made) and being less capable of plowing are. Care to explain? It isn't going to be so much lower that it will become useless as a 4wd. It is just a matter of hooking up to the frame. If that means going THROUGH the front valence, so be it.

New dash cannot affect plowing.

Electric steering *might* make a weak spot, but only if they underbuild the electric steering box. No reason to assume that they will make a bad one.


----------



## mercer_me

jasonv;1513937 said:


> I'm not sure what the connection between those articles (and especially the points you made) and being less capable of plowing are. Care to explain? It isn't going to be so much lower that it will become useless as a 4wd. It is just a matter of hooking up to the frame. If that means going THROUGH the front valence, so be it.
> 
> New dash cannot affect plowing.
> 
> Electric steering *might* make a weak spot, but only if they underbuild the electric steering box. No reason to assume that they will make a bad one.


When Ford started putting electric steering pumps in the F-150s they were not able to put plows on them.


----------



## Squires

The ford issue was an electric draw issue, not an issue with the overall capability of the system to turn carrying extra plow weight.
As mith most vehicles, when you pile on the accessories you need dual batteries or a higher output alternator, no difference here.


----------



## jasonv

I wouldn't take a ford eff-up as a reference for other implementations.

When was the last time you saw a ford haul a space shuttle?


----------



## plowguy43

jasonv;1514535 said:


> I wouldn't take a ford eff-up as a reference for other implementations.
> 
> When was the last time you saw a ford haul a space shuttle?


I'm sure this year and next, you'll see either A.More Half tons not recommending a Plow anymore or B. Plow Manufacturers figuring out what Sno Way did with their electrical setups to work with an electric steering system.

As mentioned, the system is plenty strong to handle the weight, its the shock of the electric draw that causes issues with the design.

Reason I say this next year, is because I know the 2013 Ram 1500's are switching over, Chevy is more then likely switching over with their 2014 models, and as mentioned, Toyota is going that route as well.


----------



## jasonv

plowguy43;1514606 said:


> I'm sure this year and next, you'll see either A.More Half tons not recommending a Plow anymore or B. Plow Manufacturers figuring out what Sno Way did with their electrical setups to work with an electric steering system.
> 
> As mentioned, the system is plenty strong to handle the weight, its the shock of the electric draw that causes issues with the design.
> 
> Reason I say this next year, is because I know the 2013 Ram 1500's are switching over, Chevy is more then likely switching over with their 2014 models, and as mentioned, Toyota is going that route as well.


Electric draw isn't a shock as long as the electrical system is built correctly to handle the load required of it. Battery + cables adequate to support the PEAK current being drawn, alternator adequate to support the AVERAGE current drawn.

Again, I would like ANY reason why a properly designed electric steering system should make any difference at all with respect to operating a snow plow compared to hydraulic. And the fact that you can come up with ONE EXAMPLE of a POORLY implemented electric steering system does not in ANY way imply that any other implementations will have the same issues.

Also, there is no reason why it would be necessary to compensate for this through the plow's electrical components. The only possible thing that sno-way could have changed to "be compatible" is to reduce the current drawn by the motor. That would ONLY be necessary if the vehicle's ALTERNATOR was inadequate. This has nothing to do with having electric steering.

Here's a thought for you; maybe it has nothing to do with electric steering. Maybe that ford is just a crappy truck and they added in a clause to escape from warranty coverage.


----------

